# 
-  ,  -     ,    3-, ,     

  /    -      )
     ,    

 - ?

----------


## LUK_KUM

:   "" N 11     ,           ,    .         .     ?

:  .      ,          ,        (. 10    ,      12  1994 . N 101).
 ,     ,            .  ,       ,    . 5 . 9    21  1996 . N 129- "  ".
     ,     .       .
         ,   ,   .

..




22.06.2005


   ...     -    ...    - .  ....      ..

----------


## 777

> 3-

----------

,
      "  "? 
-       ,      


*

----------


## LUK_KUM

...   ...

  :    

.   ,       :
-       ,           .
,  ,      ,      .     .       , ,      .      ... ,    ,     ,   ,         .     -           ,       .  ,        .
     (  ,    ),        .                  .
 ,          : ,          .     ,       ,       .
        ,             .         ,          .
     16  2005 . N 2005-48    " "   ", , " N 20, 2005.

...          ...   -  ...

----------


## 777

> 


  :yes: 


> -  ...


      ?

  ,    ( ),      13  1995 .  5 (  ). 


    3        .        ,      - . 


,   ,     ,      .          .     5  9    21  1996 .  129-   .               .

: .. , -

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, _  ,    ( ),      13  1995 .  5 (  )._ 

 ,    "" N 2 2003  (. 53),        10.12.2002 N 373.
    10.12.2002 N 373   .

----------


## 777

*LUK_KUM*,   .......
: 

     ,                 5  13.01.95?

:

       , -,        "" ( 2  2003 )       13.01.95 .  5     10.12.2002 . N 373.                   .    ,      5  , .           ,       ,     - () ,      .     ,     13.01.95 .  5   ,   ,        ,   . 
                26.04.2005 .  02-18/11-3672,      ,   ,       . 
         ,      ,   ,        ,    ,         29.01.2004 . N 18/29 (. 23.07.2004 .),        ,    ,         19.10.1994 . N 21/206.
 :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

...    ...





 25  2005 . N 26-


  ,  


( .,    
 04.03.2005 N 975-)
 "- "       13.01.1995 N 5 "      ",       10.12.2002 N 373
 :Smilie:

----------


## 777

..  :Smilie:

----------


## LUK_KUM

* 777*, ...         :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie: )   ,   -   :Smilie: 

   )

----------


## LUK_KUM

**, ...  -   ...   ..., , .....

----------


## 777

> )


,     ...

----------

,  777  LUK KUM!!     (        . )!!     ! --!

----------


## 777

**,    (  )       :Big Grin:

----------

, ,       2  +          -      ?

----------

,          .

----------

.         /   .     .  7 ((.           .     ?

----------


## GSokolov

> 13  1995 .  5


      514  01.08.2007 .       2- ,   ,    (.58).        .          .  http://www.veltprof.lact.ru/e/20798-...hnyimi-listami ,  -   , ,  /      .

----------

.    .      ,        ,   /        ,  ,  ?   ?

----------

,    (    )         .   ???           ?????

----------

> 





> ,


  .      :Wow: 

**,      ?

----------

( ,   ).
, ,   .
?   ?

----------

> , ,   .


 ?  ?

  ,      .    ,

----------

.  -  ,    .         .          ,    ,    "  ... ",        .    ,    , ,    .    , ,      ,   .     ?

----------

,         .

----------

?
   514,  58

(...)
        .
               .

----------


## kasatkina-kupec

.     .         2-  . /   +.     . .  :yes: 
    2- (      .

----------


## 223

> .     .         2-  . /   +.     . . 
>     2- (      .


      .   .       /,      "  " 2     1  .    ,      -   2-      .   ,        /   , ..   ,              ,     .

----------

> -  ,  -     ,    3-, ,     
> 
>   /    -      )
>      ,    
> 
>  - ?


    ?

----------

-  ,  
    -

----------


## 86

!       .    20       ,      ,       (    ,     ,      ,         )    5 ,       ,        ,       ,     ( - ,      )     ,        ,   ,        ,    24 ,      20 ,     ,      ,           20 ,    24             . .   , ???
   ,     ,      1        140, 141 . ?         ,     ?                3 - !     !!!

----------


## tan223

.   /. 
     "".     140.   /     2-!     / ,     ,          ""
        .   ,    ,   ,     ... .

----------


## _87

!  ?            ?   ?

----------

,    ,

----------


## _87

!

----------


## mizeri

(  ).       . ..  ,        .                ,  . ..  3 .   " ",,  .
     ,    .

----------


## mizeri

> !  ?            ?   ?





> ,    ,





> !


      ..     .

----------


## Kimer

,        .                .                  .             !

----------

> ,        .                .                  .             !


           .
        " "   1    %

----------

,      ,       ,     ,    ,     .   ,     (  )     ,        .   ,   ?         ?

----------

> ,      ,       ,     ,    ,     .   ,     (  )     ,        .   ,   ?         ?


  ,  ,   .

----------


## mizeri

.    ""  30.06.10,    ""  01.07.10.       , ,  .  04.07.10   ,   09.07 .  /  (    ),     ""   .       ""   ,     "",          ,       09.07.
     ,     .
     ,     (  "")    (   /).      .    ,   (  09.07 /       ).    ""  -   , ..     ,  .     ,       ""    ,           "" :Redface: ?

----------



----------


## mizeri

> 


  ? -    .

----------


## 4

.           .   ?

----------

?   ?

----------


## 4

,       ,     15

----------

> ,       ,     15


  .   /   :Smilie:

----------



----------


## 4

,   ,      ....    .      ?

----------



----------


## 4

,     ,            ?

----------

,       . 
          ,    8   1 .

----------


## 4

! !

----------


## Nikoll

, , ,   .
    /  .     .     .
    /  :      (    ).
 ,         .
  , /          .  ,     ,  ? 
  ?
.   ,      ? /    ,   ,  " "  -      /?
  ,

----------

> .   ,      ? /    ,   ,  " "  -      /?

----------

:  ,  .      .      .       .    ,         .  ?

----------


## mizeri

> :  ,  .      .      .       .    ,         .  ?


     .      ,       /, ..   .      ,     ,   -  , ,         .    -  ,  ,          - - .

----------


## __

2010        ,      .  ,            /.
  ,     /   ,    .. (    , .. / ),     .    ?

----------

1.   
2. .

----------


## __

,

----------


## _

,    .          " ,       ".       ,      " ",     .      ,   ,  .
      ,  ,   ,           ,       ,              .
 ,           .         ,       ,    ?

----------

!
     ,  ()-  ,   //   ?

----------

,   ?   .   25  26.

----------


## inn_ch

! , ,            ( ),  ,       .

----------

> ,           .         ,       ,    ?


  .
  ,   (   )   
   -       ,

----------

!      -     .          .   ,      .       ,       .       .     ?

----------

, ,      " ",      ,         (    ,      ,    ,      ) -       ..? ,        .

----------

,           (. 58      , .    1  2007 .  514).                .    ,     .          .             .
    ,   ,     .         .

----------

!    :        ,     19 .    5 ,         24 ,       ,          25 (   ,   - 8 , ,    ).       24,       .    ,        ,        ,   .

----------

3 ,     ,   2 ?    ,     ?

----------

> 3 ,     ,   2 ?    ,     ?


    /    
 1

----------

[QUOTE=;53427298]    /    
 1         [/QUO

      ,  ?

----------

[QUOTE=;53428381]


> /    
>  1         [/QUO
> 
>       ,  ?


  ? ,  
,   -  .    
          /

----------

,         . -          4 .        ?

----------

"  "   "  "  ,       ( ..    ). .

----------

,      5   (    "      ).          , ,  2     ....

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

( 01.07.2011 )   2011?? (  ,         ,   3 ,   ....    ,     ...)

----------

.  ,      .     ?

----------

, :    ,   ,  ,   .   :       ,    ?

  ,  ,    ,   ...

----------

> :       ,    ?


   .      .

----------

,      ,    ?

----------

!

----------


## ...

,        ,     ,      !!!!

----------


## _

> ,      ,    ?

----------


## SVY

.         ,         ,     ,   .     .        ,   ?

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

""        01.12  15.12,    27.12.2011.
      (   ,   ).

   ,       ,     .        ...

----------


## 2503

, ,  \  ,     ?   ,     \         \.

----------

.            ,   .

----------


## 2503

, !

----------

!       2-  )
 1)    2011        ,    ,          .     ? ,   ""   /?   .
 2)           "  ",          ..  .. ?)
 ,

----------

